# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Öcalan'ın kayınpederi ve karısı İle İlgili İddialar!

## bozok

*ücalan’ın kayınpederi ve karısı İle İlgili İddialar!*

 

Abdullah ücalan'ın resmi nikahlı karısı Kesire Yıldırım Elazığ'ın Karakoçan kazasında 1951 yılında doğmuş, Alevi-Kürt kökenli bir kadındı.

PKK’nın kurucu kadrosundan olduğu halde, sonradan ayrılıp Avrupa’ya kaçmıştı. Abdullah ücalan’la 10 yıl kadar evli kaldıktan sonra, Bekaa Vadisinde iken, güya fikir ayrılığı yüzünden, gidip İskandinav ülkelerine sığınmıştı. 

O zamanki CHP’li ailesi Tunceli’nin Mazgirt ilçesinden gelip Karakoçan’a yerleşmiş bulunmaktaydı. Kesire’nin babası Ali Yıldırım, 1925 şeyh Said isyanında ve 1938 Dersim harekatında devletin yanında yer almıştı. Ali Yıldırım Dersim isyanını bastıran Korgeneral Abdullah Alpdoğan’la da irtibatlıydı. MİT’in ilk kuruluşu olan MAH teşkilatında ajan olarak çalışmaya başlamıştı. Hatta 27 Mayıs 1960 ihtilali sonrasında CHP adına Yassıada mahkemelerini takip ederek İsmet İnönü’ye rapor sunan bir insandı. 

Kesire Yıldırım Elazığ Kız üğretmen okulunu bitirmiş, 1974 yılında ise Ankara Basın Yayın Yüksek okuluna gitmişti. Bu yüzden varlıklı sayılan ailesi gidip Ankara’ya yerleşmişti. İşte o sıralarda Abdullah ücalan Kesire’ye aşık olmuş ve onu solcu sevgilisi Arabanlı İsmet’ten koparıp 1978 yılında Ankara Gençlik Parkında evlenmişlerdi. Oysa Kesire, öğretmen okulunda iken koyu bir Kemalist ve Türk Milliyetçisiydi. 

Abdullah ücalan’ın kayınpederi Ali Yıldırım 1970’lerin başında, 65 yaşlarında iken MİT’ten resmen ilişkisini kesmiş olsa da, fiili irtibatını sürdürmekteydi. Hatta Rahmetli Uğur Mumcu, Ali Yıldırım üzerinden Abdullah ücalan’ın MİT’le ilişkisinin izini sürmekte iken bir suikasta kurban gitmişti. 

şeyh Said ayaklanmasında, Alevi şADİ AşİRETİ reisi Necip Ağa ile birlikte hükümetin yanında yer alan Ali Yıldırım, Elazığ’da kurulan İstiklal Mahkemeleri sırasında, sarık cübbe giyerek, Palu, Bingöl ve Diyarbakır’da halkın arasına karışıp, isyana katılanlarla ilgili bilgi toplayan, hatta bazı ileri gelenlerin ailelerinden, idamdan kurtarma vaadiyle yüksek meblağda rüşvetler alan kişiydi. üyleci İstiklal Mahkemesinin pek çok kararlarını onun raporlarına göre verdiği söylenmişti. Dersim isyanında da benzer bir görev üstlenmişti. 1970’lerde Karakoçan’dan CHP Belediye Başkanı adayı gösterilmiş ise de, bu kirli ve şaibeli sicili yüzünden halk büyük bir tepki göstermiş ve adaylıktan vaz geçmeye mecbur edilmişti. 

Ali Yıldırım şeyh Said isyanında iki taraflı ajanlık yapmıştı. 

*Behiç Kılıç*

02.02.2011 15:09:00 /* İNTERNETAJANS*

----------

